# confusion on moisture content



## handhewn (Jun 7, 2013)

I've read so much on the percentage of moisture content I've completely cofused myself :scratch:
Some say no more than 18% others anything under 19.5% but more than 14%. Some say as long as everything is capped. Spun six small fully capped frames and ended up with 19lbs of filtered honey. Tested the honey in the bucket with a refractometer and measured 19.25%. Being in the hills of WV with high humidity, and the frames were 100% capped, I assume the moisture content would be higher than, say, Utah  So I'm assuming the honey is ok to bottle. Anybody have some input for us here in Appalachia? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## handhewn (Jun 7, 2013)

OOPS, suppose to go in the everything honey thread. Maybe a mod could move this where it's meant to bee


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you're fine...don't over think it! The honey I just pulled and bottled was right at 19.2. Which is right in line with my other pulls...have never had any problem with it.


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

Out here in dry California I'm measuring 16-17% moisture, but it's worth making sure your refractometer is calibrated at the temperature of the honey- it can make a difference in the measurement. (Assuming you don't have one of those crazy expensive temperature compensating refractometers that I wish I had but can't justify the budget for)


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

There you go....all moved!

I wouldn't worry too much about the small difference. When I first started, I would check all my extracted honey and I was always amazed at how close to 18% each batch was. Then, I stopped checking if I was only spinning capped frames but I would check if I had mixed frames (capped and uncapped). Now, I do a quick "shake" of the open frames and it they spill liquid like crazy, I don't pull it (it's all gone anyway at that point). Otherwise, the refractometer stays in the case. 

Enjoy your honey!


----------



## handhewn (Jun 7, 2013)

Thankyou. Sometimes the I pad and I don't get along.


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

Handhewn 
just for the info I have seen fully capped frames of honey test out at over 20 % 
but im with ravenseye 
last year the last honey I pulled was in the 22 range ,so I just put it in the hot room with fans and a dehumidifier for a few days ...brought it down to 17 %

also in my opinion at 19.25 I think u will be fine until it crystalizes , because glucose crystallizes, The fructose does not, So when the glucose crystalizes all the moisture goes into the fructose thus raising the moisture content of the fructose allowing the yeasts to grow


----------

